# Titanic



## EBenarty (Oct 5, 2005)

Does anyone have any relatives who sailed on the Titanic as crew or passenger. The reason I am asking is that my wife who is a teacher is doing a project on the Titanic with her class in the school. Any information would be grateful .
Thank You,
Billy.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

EBenarty said:


> Does anyone have any relatives who sailed on the Titanic as crew or passenger. The reason I am asking is that my wife who is a teacher is doing a project on the Titanic with her class in the school. Any information would be grateful .
> Thank You,
> Billy.


Billy ... *This link* may set you and your wife on the right road... 
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## MARINEJOCKY (Nov 25, 2007)

EBenarty said:


> Does anyone have any relatives who sailed on the Titanic as crew or passenger. The reason I am asking is that my wife who is a teacher is doing a project on the Titanic with her class in the school. Any information would be grateful .
> Thank You,
> Billy.


Hi Billy,

I found a photo in the Gallery of a head stone that is for a grave in the Halifax Cemetery. It is for a young man called Everett Edward Elliott who died at the age of 24 on duty while serving on the Titantic. 

Having the same last name as myself has made me interested in finding out if he was a far off relative of mine. 

I have found out he was a "trimmer" and came from 1 Wilmington Street, Wilmington Square, London. 

The link I used was www.encyclopedia-titanica.org/titanic-biography

Hopefully I will be able to find out more about this young man and if I do or find out any more interesting web sites I will pass them onto you. 

His head stone inscription read

"Each man stood at his post while all the weaker ones went by and showed once more to all the world how Englishmen should die".


----------



## peter drake (Jan 16, 2009)

Billy
As Titanic sank almost 100 years ago any surviving crew member would need to be 114. I have several books on the sinking and if your wife has any specific questions I will try to find the answers
Pete


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

peter drake said:


> Billy
> As Titanic sank almost 100 years ago any surviving crew member would need to be 114. I have several books on the sinking and if your wife has any specific questions I will try to find the answers
> Pete


To be fair Peter, EBernarty asked if anyone had relatives on board - he didn't say they have to still be alive! 

I guess he is thinking of memoirs left, tales told, or other memorabilities of their terrible ordeal.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Any member of Ships Nostalgia who has followed the many 'Titanic' threads over the last few years knows the true story of the sinking.
I have been fortunate in finding an epic poem explaining the cir***stances of the sinking.

A hundred years, not quite, it's been
Since the Titanic came on the scene
Many are the stories told, I'm thinking
From that one incident, a liner sinking
The films, the books and forums filled
About the lives that had been stilled
A sluice valve, a simple article of metal
Caused that ship to quickly settle 
Into the deep ocean so dark and frigid
The bodies soon froze, they became rigid
The valve's designer, to save his neck
Quickly blamed an iceberg for the wreck 
And that cold explanation was told, alas
By the inventor to cover his a*s

Anon


----------



## Bob Theman (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry, trumpet blowing me my again...
Maritime Quest has got a load of pages and info about the T and we'd have no problem with the pics etc being used for a worthy educational cause


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

EBenarty said:


> Does anyone have any relatives who sailed on the Titanic as crew or passenger. The reason I am asking is that my wife who is a teacher is doing a project on the Titanic with her class in the school. Any information would be grateful .
> Thank You,
> Billy.


Billy,

Log-on to encyclopedia-titanica.org and you will find enough information to fill a thousand books - that is a thousand more than have alresady written about the subject.


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

EBenarty said:


> Does anyone have any relatives who sailed on the Titanic as crew or passenger. The reason I am asking is that my wife who is a teacher is doing a project on the Titanic with her class in the school. Any information would be grateful .
> Thank You,
> Billy.


Log-on to encyclopedia-titanica.org. It's all there!


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

There is an exhibition of Titanic memorabilia at the Falmouth maritime museum from March 6th 2009. All arterfacts have been lent by relatives of people who sailed on that fateful voyage.

Regards Robert


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

The site has its own memorial to Titanic - its called Tmac1720 but it is sadly somewhat defaced (or should I say debased?).


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

benjidog said:


> The site has its own memorial to Titanic - its called Tmac1720 but it is sadly somewhat defaced (or should I say debased?).


and I'm sayin' nothin' on the grounds it may implicate me (Jester) anyway there was bugger all wrong with it when she left Belfast (Thumb)


----------



## DAVE F (Jun 16, 2008)

*Titanic Video*



EBenarty said:


> Does anyone have any relatives who sailed on the Titanic as crew or passenger. The reason I am asking is that my wife who is a teacher is doing a project on the Titanic with her class in the school. Any information would be grateful .
> Thank You,
> Billy.


I have posted a video of the TITANIC on my website, maybe of some interest to your wife and her project, it is in three parts.

http://themerchantnavypage.multiply.com/video/item/42/_TITANIC_.

Regards Dave Foley


----------



## jimmyc (Dec 28, 2005)

I had a mate in Darwin who has a cabin key from the Great Ship Titanic 
*I have seen it and held it in my own hands*


----------

